# Tony Parker To The Knicks?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CLEVELAND - The emergence of point guard George Hill this season and in the playoffs for the San Antonio Spurs could not have come at a better time for the Knicks.
> 
> With Donnie Walsh in the market for a point guard, there are reports that San Antonio would consider trading Tony Parker, who lost his starting job to Hill and has told close friends he and his actress wife, Eva Longoria, would love to relocate to New York.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2010/05/12/2010-05-12_if_san_antonio_guard_tony_parker_becomes_available_new_york_knicks_could_be_will.html#ixzz0niPDeCEo


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Personally I would love to acquire Parker. I mean I could live with a Parker, Johnson, Bosh offseason. Obviously that's unlikely, but I got hopes. :grinning:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Personally I would love to acquire Parker. *I mean I could live with a Parker, Johnson, Bosh offseason.* Obviously that's unlikely, but I got hopes. :grinning:


Acquiring 3 all stars in one offseason is something you could live with? That had better have been sarcasm


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Joe Johnson doesn't want to be in New York and Walsh isn't paying Bosh the max.

This isn't far off though, what the Knicks will likely have to do is trade for somebody after they whiff on everybody. Parker is due an extension and if San Antonio doesn't want to pay, New York would. He better not end up being their best player though.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Personally I would love to acquire Parker. I mean I could live with a Parker, Johnson, Bosh offseason. Obviously that's unlikely, but I got hopes. :grinning:


Parker, LeBron and Bosh would get me more excited. I still think that I would prefer Raymond Felton and Sergio Rodriquez more than just Parker. It gives us better depth, is more economical (might be able to sign another solid play e.g. Mike Miller) and gives us two young players.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

any article that says parker lost his starting job to hill probably isn't worth reading.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> any article that says parker lost his starting job to hill probably isn't worth reading.


If it was a three way deal with Gay landing in San Antonio and Gallinari in Memphis? I could most certainly see that as Hill & Gay are better than Parker & Hill. Gay would actually be what San Antonio was hoping to get from Jefferson last year. And they'd still have Jefferson's expiring deal to use in trade.


----------

